# For Sale:look Carbon Kg 451 Frame, Hc 3 Fork, Ergo 2 Seatpost



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

*FOR SALE:* NEW! (NOS) 2005 LOOK CARBON KG 451 FRAME, HC 3 FORK, ERGO 2 SEATPOST


*FRAMESET INFO: *The KG 451 is the updated-for-2005 version of Look's longtime bread-and-butter frameset, the KG 361. If Look could only offer one frame, this would be the one. Dollar-for-dollar, you can't buy yourself a more versatile race frame. It's built from Pro Max High Resistance carbon fiber tubing, measurably stiffer than either aluminum or titanium. The multi-directional fibers are laid according to the specific stress points of the frame, with SLT Pro lugs further enhancing lateral stiffness. New for 2005 is the upgrade to the Look HSC 3 carbon fiber fork with an aluminum steerer tube. The 451's replaceable derailleur hangar can be replaced in case of a crash

*REVIEWS:* http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/frames-and-forks/frames/Look/PRD_298993_2493crx.aspx

*SPECS:*

SEAT TUBE: 57cm C-C; 59.5cm C-T (Top of seat tube)
TOP TUBE: 57.5cm C-C
HEAD TUBE LENGTH: 15.75cm
HEAD ANGLE: 72.5
SEAT ANGLE: 72.5
STAND OVER: 835mm 
FRAME WEIGHT: 3.2 lbs 
SEATPOST SIZE: 25.0
HEADSET: Takes 1" Standard (non-integrated)

FORK: Standard 1" Carbon HSC 3 (All Carbon) 

SEATPOST: Look Ergopost 2 Carbon Seatpost 

*PRICE:* $1185 Shipped USPS Priority Mail US 48 ONLY
PAYPAL ACCEPTED: Add 3% for fees

*EMAIL:* [email protected] IF INTERESTED


----------



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

This is the Last KG51 frameset I have left. Accepting offers.


----------



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

Bash said:


> This is the Last KG51 frameset I have left. Accepting offers.


Bump!


----------



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

Bash said:


> Bump!



NO EBAY NOW: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190126792708&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

- You should buy the $2 classy ad here on RBR.........


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

If the mods were here, they'd lock the post.

Yes, you at least should buy an ad.


----------



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

rensho said:


> If the mods were here, they'd lock the post.
> 
> Yes, you at least should buy an ad.



I have had a ADD posted on RBR since June 12th. Just recently posted on Ebay.
LINK: http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=3233&cat=5


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Maybe you should have posted the link so it doesn't appear as blatant spam.
The "bumping" thing is also considered bad taste.

It's just an FYI, good luck selling your goods!


----------



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

DMFT said:


> Maybe you should have posted the link so it doesn't appear as blatant spam.
> The "bumping" thing is also considered bad taste.
> 
> It's just an FYI, good luck selling your goods!



Who made you King!


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Never said I was or claimed to be......*

- I just follow the "Forum Guidelines". Simple as that.


----------

